# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Title Case

## Dan Hendricks

I know that you can change a field to all Upper or all Lower case, but can you change a field to Title case?  Example....

User input: bob knight
ASPdb Displays: Bob Knight

Thanks,
Dan

----------


## Frank Kwong

you call that Title Case? I thought even Word would cap the first word of the sentense. You mean there is such a case that ALL words upper&#39;ed and called Title Case?

Frank

------------
Dan Hendricks at 2/6/2002 2:36:05 PM


I know that you can change a field to all Upper or all Lower case, but can you change a field to Title case?  Example....

User input: bob knight
ASPdb Displays: Bob Knight

Thanks,
Dan

----------


## Dan Hendricks

If you highlight a sentence in Word and click Change Case there is an option for Title Case, but that does not matter here.  Title Case is where the first letter of every word is capital.  Can this be done with ASPdb?



------------
Frank Kwong at 2/6/2002 3:25:10 PM


you call that Title Case? I thought even Word would cap the first word of the sentense. You mean there is such a case that ALL words upper&#39;ed and called Title Case?

Frank

------------
Dan Hendricks at 2/6/2002 2:36:05 PM


I know that you can change a field to all Upper or all Lower case, but can you change a field to Title case?  Example....

User input: bob knight
ASPdb Displays: Bob Knight

Thanks,
Dan

----------


## Frank Kwong

Not now. But I can do it in ASPdb.Net if there is a need and then port it back to ASP-db as it is easy enough. 

If there is a line like ->

Sam has a PhD. degree. 

Would the title case be messed up ? I&#39;ll go into Word an check it out.


Frank


------------
Dan Hendricks at 2/7/2002 9:45:21 AM

If you highlight a sentence in Word and click Change Case there is an option for Title Case, but that does not matter here.  Title Case is where the first letter of every word is capital.  Can this be done with ASPdb?



------------
Frank Kwong at 2/6/2002 3:25:10 PM


you call that Title Case? I thought even Word would cap the first word of the sentense. You mean there is such a case that ALL words upper&#39;ed and called Title Case?

Frank

------------
Dan Hendricks at 2/6/2002 2:36:05 PM


I know that you can change a field to all Upper or all Lower case, but can you change a field to Title case?  Example....

User input: bob knight
ASPdb Displays: Bob Knight

Thanks,
Dan

----------


## Dan Hendricks

I would be using this on a field that has first and last name so it wouldn&#39;t mess it up.  If you could get ASPdb to do it, that would be great.


------------
Frank Kwong at 2/7/2002 5:27:41 PM

Not now. But I can do it in ASPdb.Net if there is a need and then port it back to ASP-db as it is easy enough. 

If there is a line like ->

Sam has a PhD. degree. 

Would the title case be messed up ? I&#39;ll go into Word an check it out.


Frank


------------
Dan Hendricks at 2/7/2002 9:45:21 AM

If you highlight a sentence in Word and click Change Case there is an option for Title Case, but that does not matter here.  Title Case is where the first letter of every word is capital.  Can this be done with ASPdb?



------------
Frank Kwong at 2/6/2002 3:25:10 PM


you call that Title Case? I thought even Word would cap the first word of the sentense. You mean there is such a case that ALL words upper&#39;ed and called Title Case?

Frank

------------
Dan Hendricks at 2/6/2002 2:36:05 PM


I know that you can change a field to all Upper or all Lower case, but can you change a field to Title case?  Example....

User input: bob knight
ASPdb Displays: Bob Knight

Thanks,
Dan

----------

